# الرجاء مساعدتي في كيفية تطوير مشروع (ضروري)



## ريان طلال (2 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة​في البداية احب ان اشكر جميع القائمين على تطوير هذا المنتدى منذ انشاءة واتاحتهم الفرصه لنا للاستفادة من خبراتهم وخبرات الجميع واسال الله العلي العظيم ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتهم 

ندخل في الموضوع 

انا مهندس صناعي من السعودية اعمل منذ 7 سنوات تقريبا كمهندس ادراي و مهندس تسويق 
حاليا اعمل في مصنع لصيانة المولدات الكهربائية والتوربينات الغازية وطبعا نعتبر منفردين في هذا المجال 
حصلت مشكله ادارية وتم اغلاق القسم الخاص بتصنيع الملفات (coils rewind) وكل مايحدث بسبب سوء في اختيار الاشخاص لادارة هذا المصنع 

والان بعد تسريح الادارة قام صاحب المصنع بطلبي بوضع خطه مستقبليه لكيفية ادارة هذة الورشة وانجاحه

ولعدم خبرتي لجأت لكم بعد الله تعالى متاملا ان اجد منكم جواب على سؤالي 

الورشة هي لخدمات المولدات الكهربائية والتوربينات 

اتمنى اجد منكم تفاعل لاني فعلا احتاج مساعدتكم 

وسامحوني على الاطاله

​


----------



## ريان طلال (2 أكتوبر 2011)

ياجماعه معقوله محد عنده خبره يساعدني ازا كان في برنامج معين او طريقه معينه اقدر استخدمها ؟


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (3 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يعينك ، يبي لك تصبر إلى أن تظفر بالشخص المناسب لقراءة موضوعك و الرد عليه
أنصحك بقراءة المواضيع المتميزة و مراسلة أصحابها و كذلك أصحاب الردود المتميزة و الذين تشعر أن لديهم معلومات تفيدك
وفقك الله


----------



## صناعي1 (4 أكتوبر 2011)

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
هذه مشاركة بسيطة و عامة في نفس الوقت. 
في البداية يجب ان تدرس السوق و احتياجات زبائنك ثم تقدر المنتجات المطلوبة في السوق و حجم الطلب عليها. ثم تدرس وضع هذه الورشة من ناحية توفر امكانيات تلبية طلبات الزبائن من حيث المواصفات و الكميات اي دراسة capabilities and capacity
و ان كان هناك نقص في اي منها يجب عليك وضع خطة لمعالجته. ثم ادرس تخطيط الورشة و طبق مبادئ علم الوقت و الحركة. و لا تنسى ان تأخذ العنصر البشري بعين الاعتبار فتختار الاكفاء و القادرين على انجاح هذه الورشة و ان تراعي الاسس العلمية في تصميم الوظائف و ادارة العمل. 
ثم تبدأ بوضع الخطط الانتاجية و انصحك بأن تركز على اتباع استراتيجيات و طرق التحسين المستمر لتضمن وصولك تدريجيا للأهداف بالاضافة الى التطور المستمر الذي يجعلك تحافظ على افضلية في السوق

أسأل الله لك التوفيق و السداد اخي الكريم


----------

